# Color or Black and white Xerox for Certified copies?



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi All

Do i need to get colored photocopies for certified copies?


Thanks
Ankur


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Ankur,

DIAC says that black and white copies must be certified. If doing online application, they accept Color Scanned copies. So to answer your question, NO, you do not need colored copies for certified copies.

Regards,
Patrick.



ankurk said:


> Hi All
> 
> Do i need to get colored photocopies for certified copies?
> 
> ...


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

patopking said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> DIAC says that black and white copies must be certified. If doing online application, they accept Color Scanned copies. So to answer your question, NO, you do not need colored copies for certified copies.
> 
> ...


Patrick

I just got my documents ready for ACS (Almost all) . Does ACS accept scanned copies?

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I am not sure they do. As per their instructions, you must upload pdf certified copies of the originals.



ankurk said:


> Patrick
> 
> I just got my documents ready for ACS (Almost all) . Does ACS accept scanned copies?
> 
> ...


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes. But they did not mention. Colored or black and white.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi,

When I did mine in March, I had some in color and others were black and white. I still think that the key thing here is "Certified True Copy of Original". Plus of course the rubber stamp of the person who has certified.



ankurk said:


> Yes. But they did not mention. Colored or black and white.


----------



## razauq (Aug 7, 2011)

ankurk said:


> Yes. But they did not mention. Colored or black and white.


i sent black and white certified copies for ACS and to DIAC also. Dint have any problems


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

ankurk said:


> Hi All
> 
> Do i need to get colored photocopies for certified copies?
> 
> ...


just color scanned copies are good enough. dont waste money for getting it certified/notarised.


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi movetoaus

I do remember acs accepting scanned copies sometime back. But now its mentioned on thier website that they require certified copies (colored or bw not mentioned).


Thanks
Ankur


----------



## AussieFemmeInFrance (Oct 31, 2011)

Dont bother wasting your money on colored. B&W is sufficient.


----------

